# If you feel like some good (happy) crying...



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry if everyone's seen it already...


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

sorry to tell you that she went over the rainbow bridge 2 years later.
At least she knew love and kindness first.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

3 years, said the owner...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, what a beautiful cat! The video made me cry, what a sweet ending for that little angel!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Dear Lord...
Libby's story is/was inspiring...
BUT....
I made the mistake of watching a couple of other videos there...
I can't believe how cruel some people can be to animals...
(The dog one) and Ugly, the cat...
Another one of those days I'm thankful I work by myself...I don't have to explain why I'm crying my eyes out...


----------

